# Gennaro Gattuso



## Fabry_cekko (11 Marzo 2013)

Nome: Gennaro Gattuso
Nazionalità: Italia
Altezza: 177 cm
Peso: 77 kg

Gennaro Ivan è nato a Corigliano Calabro il 9 gennaio 1978.
Compiuti dodici anni Rino, dopo essere stato scartato dal Bologna, venne scelto dal Perugia.
A Perugia la sua escalation fu estremamente rapida: dagli Allievi Regionali allo scudetto primavera vinto nel 1997 (Rino eletto miglior giocatore di quell’anno) all’esordio in nazionale Under 18 nel campionato europeo per arrivare all’esordio in serie A a soli 17 anni; era il 22 dicembre 1996 a Bologna.
Quando partì alla volta di Perugia Gennaro fece la promessa che non sarebbe mai più tornato indietro se non avesse sfondato nel calcio e nella vita.

Rangers
Gattuso quindi nel 1997 si trasferisce in Scozia nella squadra più scudettata del Mondo, i Rangers per 2 miliardi di lire.
Nei Rangers Gattuso si è segnalato come grande lottatore in un campionato "duro", adatto alle sue caratteristiche.
I primi mesi furono particolarmente difficile ma Rino grazie alla sua immensa forza caratteriale non mollò e all’inizio della stagione successiva al suo arrivo aveva già conquistato la piena fiducia del tecnico Walter Smith che lo volle immediatamente titolare in prima squadra. In ben poco tempo divenne l’idolo di Ibrox Park, e proprio lì in quello stadio cominciò a brillare la stella di “Ringhio”.
In Scozia conosce anche Monica la sua attuale moglie.
La stagione seguente i Rangers cambiarono allenatore e Advocaat voleva farlo giocare difensore così cominciarono i contrasti con il tecnico che lo costrinsero a cambiare squadra.

Salernitana
Nonostante le tante offerte ricevute da alcune squadre Inglesi, Rino preferisce tornare in Italia alla Salernitana per 9 miliardi di lire.
La Salernitana non riesce a salvarsi per un punto e Rino vuole cambiare un altra volta squadra.
Allora il team manager era Ruben Buriani, ex giocatore e dirigente del Milan, il quale fece da tramite tra Gattuso e Galliani; su di lui c’era un interesse anche della Roma ma Gattuso non ebbe dubbi e scelse il Milan Campione d'Italia.

Milan
Gattuso sceglie subito la maglia numero 8 e si fa notare subito alla sua prima stagione. In un derby affronta a muso duro Ronaldo il Fenomeno.
Arriva pure la prima convocazione in Nazionale con Zoff nel 2000. Anche Trapattoni lo chiama, e lo mette ai Mondiali del 2002 dove l'Italia viene eliminata.
La stagione 2002-2003 vince la sua prima Champions League a Manchester contro la Juventus.
L'anno successivo vince il Campionato.
I successi arrivano pure con l'Italia, il 9 Luglio 2006 vince il Mondiale in Finale contro la Francia ai rigori, Gattuso gioca tutte le partita e viene messo nell'All-Star Team.
La seconda Champions League viene nel 2007 ad Atene in finale contro il Liverpool. Gattuso ammette che quella vittoria non ci sarebbe stata se non ci fosse stato l'incubo di Istanbul.
Dopo qualche stagione senza successi (compreso il brutto Mondiale 2010), Gattuso ritorna fondamentale per il Milan di Allegri nella stagione 2010-2011 segnando il gol decisivo contro la Juventus a Torino.
Vince così il suo secondo scudetto.
L'ultima stagione rossonera inizia male con un brutto infortunio all'occhio, ed è costretto a saltare tutta la stagione.
La sua ultima partita è contro il Novara, lascia il Milan insieme ai suoi grandi compagni Nesta, Inzaghi, Seedorf.

Sion
Il 15 giugno 2012 firma un contratto biennale in Svizzera con il Sion. Il 26 settembre segna anche il suo primo gol in Super League.
Il 25 Febbraio 2013 diventa giocatore-allenatore del Sion.

Nel suo Palmares ci sono 12 titoli

Milan
Campionato: 2003-2004, 2010-2011
Coppa Italia: 2002-2003
Supercoppa Italiana: 2004, 2011
Champions League: 2002-2003, 2006-2007
Supercoppa Uefa: 2003, 2007
Coppa del Mondo per Club: 2007

Italia
Europeo Under 21: 2000
Mondiale: 2006

è stato uno dei mediani più forti degli ultimi 10 anni


----------



## Jino (11 Marzo 2013)

Corsa, umiltà, sacrificio, personalità. Per molti anni è stato l'incontrista più bravo al mondo.


----------



## MisterBet (11 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Corsa, umiltà, sacrificio, personalità. Per molti anni è stato l'incontrista più bravo al mondo.



Pensa che ho dovuto discutere con degli interisti qualche mese fa che sostenevano che Zanetti, negli anni in cui ha giocato a centrocampo, era più decisivo di lui...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Marzo 2013)

non scorderò mai i raddoppi che faceva da una fascia all'altra...nel 3 a 0 contro il Manchester era su tutti i palloni


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Marzo 2013)

Giocatore strepitoso fino al 2006, poi non era più da Milan.


L'uomo invece non è mai stato da Milan, non farti più vedere.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Marzo 2013)

Io mi ricordo una cosa in particolare. La corsa al 120 esimo contro la Rubentus a Manchester nel 2003


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io mi ricordo una cosa in particolare. La corsa al 120 esimo contro la Rubentus a Manchester nel 2003



Epico


----------



## Principe (11 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Giocatore strepitoso fino al 2006, poi non era più da Milan.
> 
> 
> L'uomo invece non è mai stato da Milan, non farti più vedere.


Per fortuna che nn ci sei te a fare le scelte Gattuso ha giocato una champions nel 2007 da incorniciare , contro il Manchester credo che in campo ci fossero 3 Gattuso una partita a dir poco epica


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Marzo 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Per fortuna che nn ci sei te a fare le scelte Gattuso ha giocato una champions nel 2007 da incorniciare , contro il Manchester credo che in campo ci fossero 3 Gattuso una partita a dir poco epica



Mah, niente di che, normalissimo, tant'è che doveva giocare anche Ambrosini per interdire, Gattuso non era già più palesemente quello di prima, anche se era quasi decente.


Ronaldo l'han marcato a uomo in due, fenomeno pure Oddo ?


----------



## Principe (11 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mah, niente di che, normalissimo, tant'è che doveva giocare anche Ambrosini per interdire, Gattuso non era già più palesemente quello di prima, anche se era quasi decente.
> 
> 
> Ronaldo l'han marcato a uomo in due, fenomeno pure Oddo ?



Si oddo si preoccupava solo di Ronaldo , Gattuso oltre che Ronaldo correva per tt il campo cmq io riguarderei le partita me la riguardo anche io ma sono sicuro che fu strepitoso


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Marzo 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Si oddo si preoccupava solo di Ronaldo , Gattuso oltre che Ronaldo correva per tt il campo cmq io riguarderei le partita me la riguardo anche io ma sono sicuro che fu strepitoso



No no, aveva già detto le famose parole '' corro di meno, corro intelligentemente '' che di fatto posero fine al giocatore fantastico che fu.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Poi va be, lasciamo perdere che quel Milan s'impegnava solo in Champions, che atteggiamento odioso, Mortazza del cavolo.


----------



## Principe (11 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> No no, aveva già detto le famose parole '' corro di meno, corro intelligentemente '' che di fatto posero fine al giocatore fantastico che fu.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Poi va be, lasciamo perdere che quel Milan s'impegnava solo in Champions, che atteggiamento odioso, Mortazza del cavolo.



Quello è' un altro discorso e infatti era colpa di Ancelotti e nn certo di Gattuso... Grandi mezzi tecnici quella squadra ma incredibile mancanza di continuità in campionato


----------



## pennyhill (11 Marzo 2013)

Mi tolgo solo il cappello, non posso fare altro per uno che arriva a giocare a certi livelli e lo fa per diversi anni, pur dotato di capacità tecniche modeste.


----------



## jaws (12 Marzo 2013)

Un esempio da seguire


----------



## Albijol (12 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Giocatore strepitoso fino al 2006, poi non era più da Milan.
> 
> 
> L'uomo invece non è mai stato da Milan, non farti più vedere.



 Soprattutto la seconda frase. E stai sicuro che purtroppo tornerà


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Marzo 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> E stai sicuro che purtroppo tornerà


Un incubo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Marzo 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Mi tolgo solo il cappello, non posso fare altro per uno che arriva a giocare a certi livelli e lo fa per diversi anni, pur dotato di capacità tecniche modeste.



e basta con questa stupidata delle capacità tecniche limitate.
la tecnica è fatta di 1000 sfumature
certo al tiro era indegno, i pochi gol che ha fatto ha tirato sbucciando la palla
anche la capacità nei lanci filtranti era molto scarsa
ma in corsa la palla al piede l'aveva sempre incollata e gli permetteva di saltare gli uomini in velocità, il controllo di palla e lo stop erano ottimi e i passaggi brevi sempre molto puliti.

Provate a fare un confronto con Flamini o nocerino che spesso inciampano con la palla al piede e non riescono a fare passaggi puliti nemmeno a 3 metri
mitico quando faceva la foca di testa

nb se ci fosse stato all'epoca di Sacchi al posto di Colombo avremmo vinto molti più scudetti


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Un incubo.



Se uno è un vero tifoso e non un semplice simpatizzante ci sono giocatori, che per quello che hanno rappresentato e per le emozioni che che ci hanno donato, al di la di ogni discorso o logica tecnica non si possono non venerare

Io Gattuso lo inserisco assieme ai Baresi Maldini Van Basten Rivera Liedolm Kaka Inzaghi ecc


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Marzo 2013)

se qualcuno oggi entrava con il 10% della grinta di questo giocatore...Gattuso non vedeva l'ora di queste sfide...come tutto il Milan Ancelottiano


----------



## pennyhill (13 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> e basta con questa stupidata delle capacità tecniche limitate.
> la tecnica è fatta di 1000 sfumature
> certo al tiro era indegno, i pochi gol che ha fatto ha tirato sbucciando la palla
> anche la capacità nei lanci filtranti era molto scarsa
> ...



Vedi, le mie saranno stupidate, ma anche tu hai elencato qualche lacuna. 
Seriamente, Zanetti quando parte (partiva) palla al piede non gli togli mai il pallone, ed è il migliore al mondo per pulizia nei passaggi da 5 metri, ma questo non fa di lui un giocatore con grandi capacità tecniche. Sembra abbia descritto Gattuso come un giocatore da terza categoria, è ovvio che ha capacità comunque buone, altrimenti non ci arrivi a certi livelli, lo so benissimo. Però non tutti riescono ad imporsi in una grande squadra, puoi anche fare la fine di un Baiocco alla Juve. Anche un Carrozzieri o Gennaro Delvecchio se li vedi una partita ti domandi come possano essere arrivati a giocare in A, ma se li vedi dal vivo ti rendi conto che comunque delle capacità le hanno. Per Delvecchio parlo per esperienza personale  ai tempi di Catania ho avuto modo di vederlo in amichevole contro una squadra di serie D e sembrava Gerrard.
Comunque forse mi hai dato l'idea per un topic.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> certo al tiro era indegno, i pochi gol che ha fatto ha tirato sbucciando la palla



quello con la juve si è stato un gol fortunato, ma i pochi gol che ha fatto sono stati quasi tutti belli e tiri da fuori area...come quello in Nazionale


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Novembre 2013)

qualcuno ha letto la sua Autobiografia? Bel libro?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Maggio 2017)

Bentornato a casa Rino!


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Maggio 2017)

un uomo.


----------



## Zagor (26 Maggio 2017)

Speriamo che Gigio prenda spunto da lui...


----------



## Butcher (26 Maggio 2017)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Maggio 2017)

Che bello riuppare certi topic.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Maggio 2017)




----------



## Dany20 (26 Maggio 2017)

Come si fa a non amarlo?


----------



## Black (26 Maggio 2017)

bentornato Ringhio!! che bello riaverti con noi.


----------



## smallball (27 Maggio 2017)

bentornato!!!


----------



## tonilovin93 (27 Maggio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Giocatore strepitoso fino al 2006, poi non era più da Milan.
> 
> 
> L'uomo invece non è mai stato da Milan, non farti più vedere.



Ciao dumbaghi, mi spieghi perché l.uomo non è da milan ? La mia è solo una domanda, senza provocare..


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Maggio 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ciao dumbaghi, mi spieghi perché l.uomo non è da milan ? La mia è solo una domanda, senza provocare..



Su Gattuso non so essere obiettivo, mai sopportato

Secondo me è solo un pirla con un ufficio stampa fenomenale, ma so bene di essere quasi l'unico a pensarla così


----------



## tonilovin93 (27 Maggio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Su Gattuso non so essere obiettivo, mai sopportato
> 
> Secondo me è solo un pirla con un ufficio stampa fenomenale, ma so bene di essere quasi l'unico a pensarla così



E di questo ritorno, in questo particolare periodo storico per io Milan, sei contento o no ?


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Maggio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Su Gattuso non so essere obiettivo, mai sopportato
> 
> Secondo me è solo un pirla con un ufficio stampa fenomenale, ma so bene di essere quasi l'unico a pensarla così



E' una persona semplice, mai stato un montato di testa. Lo potevi incontrare al bar e salutava, parlava con tutti senza tirarsela, come Oddo e qualcun altro di quel periodo. Non capisco a chi ti riferisci col "ufficio stampa"


----------

